# apple krate barn find



## gonzalezhump (May 31, 2012)

found on CL not bad just needs work looking for a set of rims and i had a question the rear rim has the disc brake is the rim different from the other s2 rims on stingrays


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 31, 2012)

*apple*

the disc is a huge bonus! rear rim is an S2. I have a used seat that would look right on your bike...


----------



## KevinM (Jun 10, 2012)

If you want to sell it I would like to email you about the bike. Kevin
rkmurphy1@yahoo.com


----------



## gonzalezhump (Jun 10, 2012)

*thanks*

not looking to sell always want one got lucky on this one have a good seat from a friend need the rims everything else is going to the chrome shop this week


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice Score!


----------



## Stingman (Jun 11, 2012)

That's a sweet find! What an awesome project this would be to work on! What did you get it for? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gonzalezhump (Jun 14, 2012)

*schwinn barn find*

s
super super cheap


----------

